# Best snorkelling?



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I want to book a last minute vacation somewhere where we can snorkel. Thinking about Dominican Republic just because the prices are good. 
Can anyone recommend a good destination or somewhere to get good package deals.... I have been looking on selloffvacations.com. But not sure where to go. Gonna go for 7 days next week.... I need out of the snow!!!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Dominican Republic Puntacana nice beach but no corals , a lot fish with live rock and urchins  Cuba Varadero nice place and beautiful corals and fish


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Pics of my last vacation in Punta Cana


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I just got back from samana in DR. The snorkelling was pretty good, not too many corals but lost of fish and i even saw a turtle. Now the resort i stayed at Grand Paradise, they had a reef there but they charged $25 to snorkel it, so i just waited till 5pm when they left and did it for free. 

I did two scuba dives which was some of the best I've done.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

don't know if you can get cheap trips but for me honduras has the best snorkeling i've ever done; corals, fish you name it















st.martaan had great snorkeling too, barbados is deeper water (maybe where i just was) so scuba would be a better fit.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I hear the snorkeling off Toronto Island this time of year can be pretty interesting


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey dude, you know that Messoamerican barrier reef is one of the largest in the world right? I stayed at Mayan riviera one time near xcaret and there were so many colourful fishes day and night despite the area being a heavy traffic zone.










Also, Belize should have a ton of great snorkeling there too as the entire coast is covered by the said reef:

http://belizebarrierreef.blogspot.ca/


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

for the price, mayan riveria in mexico has been the best for me so far. I went on a snorkerling excursion and it was better than any of the ones I've been. 

they seem to have the most excursions and you can do other adventure excursions like zip lining, checking out the ruins, etc..


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Cozumel. Great spots all around the island and less expensive than Riviera...


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Jamaica!!!! Off the coast of negril. It's amazing. Millions of fish! Great area and two big lion fish got in my face. Edge of the reef is really deep and creepy. So don't venture off like I did LOL. 

It also includes a trip to jimmy buffets margarita ville and lots of booze! Plus a fun boat ride !!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neemo (Feb 4, 2014)

If ya can ever get out to Hawaii, you will be blown away

Best snorkelling experience ever, fish, turtles, corals all in fairly shallow and easy accessed waters

In Caribbean, Cuba, mexico, dominican all good, you have to get on a boat and go out a bit to get to the reef to see a good amount of reef life but some areas for snorkelling off the beach are ok as well - these are the beaches tourists hate because they are usually rocky lol


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Ya, I would love to be able to do Hawaii but it's a cash thing right now. I think we have decided on Cuba, we've been there before and loved it. Music, art, museums no American tourists and there are a couple places to snorkel between Havana and Varadero. The main point is to get the fcuk out of here to the sun for a week.


----------



## neemo (Feb 4, 2014)

most people have a love/hate relationship with cuba

personally I like cuba - safe, beautiful, and unspoiled with North American commerce ( McD's, KFC, Home Depot, et al)

have fun


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I love Cuba for Same as above. I didn't snorkel there because the beach in varadero is simply that, a beach. No real structure under water. Great for swimming though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I just came back from from Akumal Quintana Roo, Mexico where I stayed at the Grand Sirenis Mayan Breach resort. https://www.sirenishotels.com/en/info/hotel/grand_sirenis_mayan_beach_hotel_spa/ The place was excellent, food the best I've had on vacation, rooms we huge and beaches were great. You can snorkel right off the beach as it has some reef inside a cove so the water is calm. It has plenty of species of fish and sea turtles feeding off the bottom.

Google maps link: https://maps.google.ca/maps/ms?msid...ll=20.428722,-87.292203&spn=0.007641,0.011126

If you don't enjoy the snorkeling there then you can go to Xel ha for the day and snorkel as it is fantastic there. https://plus.google.com/100584609655024325360/about?gl=ca&hl=en


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> I just got back from samana in DR. The snorkelling was pretty good, not too many corals but lost of fish and i even saw a turtle. Now the resort i stayed at Grand Paradise, they had a reef there but they charged $25 to snorkel it, so i just waited till 5pm when they left and did it for free.
> 
> I did two scuba dives which was some of the best I've done.


next time go to this one in Samana. It is on the island and even water quality is different, but it is more expensive place

https://www.google.ca/search?q=isla...cMIOgyAHuwIG4Dg&ved=0CDoQsAQ&biw=1015&bih=630

http://www.bahia-principe.com/en/hotels/samana/resort-cayo-levantado/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*Virus Advances Through East Caribbean*

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/09/world/americas/virus-advances-through-east-caribbean.html?_r=0

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> Ya, I would love to be able to do Hawaii but it's a cash thing right now. I think we have decided on Cuba, we've been there before and loved it. Music, art, museums no American tourists and there are a couple places to snorkel between Havana and Varadero. The main point is to get the fcuk out of here to the sun for a week.


Cayo Santa Maria off the north coast of Cuba, beaches are stunning best part was the fish, 10-15 feet out and tons of fish lots of people snorkelling. I would go back in a heartbeat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Jeff for the price you cant beat Cuba, if you go to varadero there is a place right by the airport call CORAL BEACH, I usually rent a bike and go there is just 15min from the hotels, remember just before the airport and is only 5 pesos to rent the equipment if you dont have one.

The best place I have snorkel in Cuba is in Cayo Largo which is an island in the island, the beaches are just like fiji trust me the water is so clear and the sand is so white and everything is cheaper even the hotel offer free transportation to the beaches and you have to go to PLAYA SIRENA you would be shock by the beauty and the snorkelling is amazing you will be speechless lots of virgin reefs.
If you need any info let me know I would be glad to help you can even just snorkel in front of the hotel worst case


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

explor3r said:


> Hey Jeff for the price you cant beat Cuba, if you go to varadero there is a place right by the airport call CORAL BEACH, I usually rent a bike and go there is just 15min from the hotels, remember just before the airport and is only 5 pesos to rent the equipment if you dont have one.
> 
> The best place I have snorkel in Cuba is in Cayo Largo which is an island in the island, the beaches are just like fiji trust me the water is so clear and the sand is so white and everything is cheaper even the hotel offer free transportation to the beaches and you have to go to PLAYA SIRENA you would be shock by the beauty and the snorkelling is amazing you will be speechless lots of virgin reefs.
> If you need any info let me know I would be glad to help you can even just snorkel in front of the hotel worst case


+1 ..............


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Take lots of pictures for us!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

We are booked for a week on Playas del Este just 20 minutes East of Havana. Specifically on the part of the beach called "Santa María del Mar". Apparently there is great snorkeling at Tarará beach which is 5 minutes away on the same set of beaches. We really wanted to split our time between beach and Havana and this seemed like the perfect option. Our hotel is just outside of a mangrove lagoon too! 

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Congrats man take alot pics and post in here when get there , you just pay 5 pesos for 1/2hr online 
Cuba very safe country and foods also the best


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

explor3r said:


> The best place I have snorkel in Cuba


+1. Pictures from Cayo Coco.


----------

